# Vis prediction this week Russian Freighter



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Buddy & I thinking of taking my boat out to Russian Freighter & maybe 3 Coal Barges too early one morning this week. _ (will be first time diving off my own boat.) _

Been looking at the marine forecast ... but any idea what we might expect for visibility out there this coming Wed or Thursday?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Vis on both wrecks should be great. Last week they were great about 30 ft.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Andy Dont worry both spots have been Commercially cleaned of fish. It is a nice recreational dive though.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

sealark said:


> Vis on both wrecks should be great. Last week they were great about 30 ft.



Thanks. I figured they would be as I've dived both before ... but my buddy was concerned so I told him I'd ask.

We're just gonna be swimming around looking at the fishies & trying out my GoPro camera I've not used much yet.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Well we finally got out to the freighter for a couple of dives yesterday (sunday) morning ... vis 30' plus, pretty stiff surface current; lots of fishies of all sorts; & one big-*ss bull shark kept coming around to check us out. Saw tons of turtles on the way out & the way back in .... munching on jellies I guess? Saw dolphins aplenty all day as well at both at the Russian Freighter, the Massachusetts & in the pass.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

What I have found over the last 4 years diving here is that here recently, it seems like the public spots have at least one resident shark on it. Fire a speargun and his buddies show up as well. I see sharks on every dive and still not comfortable when they start doind circles...


----------

